# Dav the Blue Merle Aussie @ 6 Months



## Norrec (Apr 10, 2013)

He was just loving the dog park the other day, so I had to share . They grow so fast!


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

I love his huge smile in the first pic! Handsome boy.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

He is a very nice looking boy!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

He is one beautiful boy! It sure does go by quickly!!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

He is so gorgeous. The pictures are wonderful.


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

Aw! What a cutie!


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Such a stunning boy!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Very nice pics! What a beautiful smile he has


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

What a cutie! 
thanks for sharing, love seeing everyone's dogs!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gorgeous puppy!


----------

